# 320 double lug meter



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

No they are service entrance conductors. OCPD at house required. But your poco may require one. Here they do not.


----------



## brichter (Oct 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> No they are service entrance conductors. OCPD at house required.


 Thanks. Yes, OCPD at the house understood.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

If they are on the load side of the meter they should have an ocpd and disconnecting means


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hippie said:


> If they are on the load side of the meter they should have an ocpd and disconnecting means


Why. It only needs a disconnects once it enters the building. I can pipe all the way around the outside of the building and put the disconnect on that side of the house.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why. It only needs a disconnects once it enters the building. I can pipe all the way around the outside of the building and put the disconnect on that side of the house.



I think some poco's may require a disconnect. Or so I have heard.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've done something to that effect last yr, remote 320 meter at driveway by road, 200 amp to house to mb panel, 100 amp to detach garage to mb panel, four ground rods, one at meter can, two at garage, one at house.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

brichter said:


> Suppose a 320 amp double lug meter socket is mounted on a garage. One set of conductors supplies a main breaker panel for the garage. The second set of conductors leaves the meter can, goinng directly back under ground to a seperate, detached house. Is a disconnect and/or OCPD required at the meter can for this second set of conductors?


Not like I ever have a code book handy, but the disconnects need to be grouped together.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Not like I ever have a code book handy, but the disconnects need to be grouped together.


I don't believe that is the case with the OP. This install is for two separate buildings.


----------

